# Street Photography



## TheK (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone this is my first post  I'm from Poland and I love to take photohraphs on the streets. I would like to show You some pictures from my blog naulicy.blogspot.com I hope You like them!


1.








2.








3.







4.






5.






6.





​


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a fan of all shots posted here. Great work, I hope to see more! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## weepete (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice work indeed! 

How did you post process to get the look in 3? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## sashbar (Sep 9, 2013)

Great shots. Nos 2 and 5 are my favourites.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 9, 2013)

Outstanding! Very high grade street work. 

Nice to see your doing color street. I hate all the crappy BW street people send in that say nothing but, 'hey, look at me I'm a BW photo.' 

Here is a nice book on street photos from Blurb. Someone should do some curation work and put together a street book from photogs around the world. 

Street Exposé by Street Exposé Group: Arts & Photography | Blurb Books

'Street Photography Now' is also a nice street book. Here is a list of books for you aspiring street photogs. 

75+ Inspirational Street Photography Books You Gotta Own ? Eric Kim Street Photography

OP, I hope you send in more...lots more. There is next to nothing here for great street work.


----------



## Granddad (Sep 9, 2013)

Really good work! I find it hard to choose which I like best. :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic work.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice!

#2 is potentially the strongest "street" shot here, but the important element, the old guy's expression, is lost in the confusing background. A little judicious burning and dodging would bring that forward a bit and clarify the picture.

A couple of these (#4 and #5) strike me as excessively gimmicky. You saw an interesting visual combination, and shot that. The unusual collection is visual elements is so strong that all we really see is that, the picture itself is somewhat lost. We say 'hah, what a funny way the light looks on her!' and that's it, we hardly see the girl, and we're done with the picture.

On the one hand, outstanding "seeing" and timing to nail these interesting visual arrangements, on the other hand I think using that skill a little more gently would produce even better pictures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2013)

These are wonderful and I would be happy to have taken any of them.

Lew


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2013)

Always amolitor with the good points.  *knuckles him on the head*

I guess I was more reacting to the wow factor of these as photography and not so much STREET photography, and yeah... I guess he has a good point there.  Maybe not always the best STREET shots, but all pretty awesome shots in general.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I agree that they're all fine pictures, any one of which I would have been pleased to make!


----------



## Geaux (Sep 9, 2013)

3 and 4 are amazing, but all are strong shots.  Really enjoyed them


----------



## TheK (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys for a warm welcome  And thank You amolitor for the insides!
weepet - it's almost straight from camera jpg, only some little cropping has been made

And another picture 


7.





​
And if You are impatience visit my blog  naulicy.blogspot.com


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 9, 2013)

Very good set!


----------



## weepete (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks mate, you must have had some really good lighting for that one, its a belter of a pic and the colour works really well.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 9, 2013)

Love them all!  If I had to pick then #3 because of the diagonals.  Look forward to more of your work.


----------



## sleist (Sep 9, 2013)

These are very nice.  They seem almost seem posed - not enough to feel contrived, but too perfect to feel perfectly timed if that makes any sense.
I don't mean that as a negative thing - I love the shots regardless.


----------



## H4X1MA (Sep 9, 2013)

Does nobody else see the old guy from _Up_ in #2?


----------



## peter27 (Sep 10, 2013)

#1 and #3 are my favourites . #4 is not quite there, in my view, compared to the high standard of the rest of the set.


----------



## TheK (Sep 21, 2013)

I just develop new film, hope You like it

8.






​


----------



## sashbar (Sep 21, 2013)

I have nominated No 2 for The Photo of the Month.


----------



## shaylou (Sep 22, 2013)

I love street photography and these are really good. The first one is exceptional. I would crop a little off the right side to eliminate the man and make the girl the subject but other than that I really enjoyed these shots. #2 is good too. If you have a chance check out the street shoots on flicker I got from San Francisco recently That was the most fun I have had shooting.


----------



## TheK (Sep 25, 2013)

9.




​


----------



## TheK (Oct 6, 2013)

10.




​


----------



## TheK (Oct 22, 2013)

11.




​


----------



## TheK (Nov 2, 2013)

12.




​


----------



## Granddad (Nov 2, 2013)

TheK, you should start a new thread for these new photos, I nearly didn't look because I thought the thread was exhausted but these last ones are really worth looking at. I especially like the last one of the girl with the backpack in the tunnel.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 2, 2013)

Good stuff. Love 1,2,3 especially. 4 doesn't do much for me, 5 is gimmicky, and the blown sky in 6 is distracting. 

Lots of people want to be "street" photographers, so you see a lot of it out there. Not much good stuff. With these photos I can tell you put quite a bit of thought into composition and creating a clean final image. Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree with Granddad.  A lot of people will miss your latest photos because they think they have seen the thread. I nearly missed it.  You could open new thread with your next photos, call it Street Photography 2, 3, 4 etc.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2013)

Still some of the best I've seen here.


----------



## Victo (Nov 2, 2013)

TheK said:


> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 You might as well move the girl to the right a bit in pp and trim the left side a bit.


----------



## TheK (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank You for comments. When i post next picture it will be in new thread 

Victo- that will be too much pp for me. In my street shoots I work like in my analog workflow. Exposure, contrast, little dodge and burn, nothing more.


----------



## TheK (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah. One more here  

Don't now why exactly but i like this one. What do You think?

13.



​


----------



## tremaurice85 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice set man! My favs are no. 1 & 4


----------



## EAMArt (Nov 18, 2013)

The photos are spot on!
the first one has the feel of Dorothea Lange's "Migrant Mother." And number three is just perfect. The lines, the hat!


----------

